# 2WW - Burning Stomach



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

I'm currently in the 2ww of an ivf cycle (day 4 of waiting).  Ever since ET, I've noticed that my stomach has been burning a lot.  I do have stomach issues, but it has never been so hot before.  
a)  Is the burning coincidence or related to everything?  (As a note, I'm getting progesterone injections and taking estrace)
b)  Will the burning have an effect on implantation?  I know that they said to avoid temparature changes but I can't help what's occurring inside my body.  I'm so scared this won't work for us.

Thanks.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

If I were you I would speak to your clinic - as it may be a mild infection that needs some soft antibiotics.

We have had couples on here before with similar symptoms and they went on to have BFP's!


Good luck 

Tony,
xxx


----------

